# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы проекта строительства храма Кришны в Москве >  Строительство храма в Москве

## Этторе Бугатти

какая причина отмене договора аренды участка и будет ли судиться за потраченные средства с московскими властями?
на saranagati.ru никто не дал ответа на самый главный вопрос и Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами молчит
http://www.saranagati.ru/stroitelstvo.html

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я передал ваш вопрос в Национальный совет. Ждем ответа.

----------


## Этторе Бугатти

> Я передал ваш вопрос в Национальный совет. Ждем ответа.


Спасибо,Частичный ответ на вопрос нашел тут 69 минута
http://vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-semina...snaya-lektsiya

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вот ответ одного из руководителей проекта, Шйама прабху:

Пока договор не расторгнут, было лишь уведомление Правительства Москвы о
принятом решении изменить место строительства храма по причине "мнения
местных жителей".
После майских праздников мы уточним позицию Правительства Москвы по нашему
вопросу и сможем действовать соответственно.
Наша цель добиться нашего законного права построить храм, особенно в
ситуации, когда в проект уже вложены немалые средства, соблюдая все
требования Правительства Москвы и федеральных законов. Иначе говоря,
проектирование и др. работы велись, потому что это было предписано нам
самим же Правительством Москвы.
Но пока рано говорить, что мы будем предпринимать для решения этого вопроса.

Ваш слуга,

Шьям дас

----------


## Yugadharma das

> какая причина отмене договора аренды участка и будет ли судиться за потраченные средства с московскими властями?
> на saranagati.ru никто не дал ответа на самый главный вопрос и Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами молчит
> http://www.saranagati.ru/stroitelstvo.html


Команда Проекта делает все возможное, чтобы не доводить дело до суда, а сохранить за нами участок в Молжениново, так как суд вряд ли позволит вернуть все вложенные в проект деньги. Кроме того, разработка необходимой документации под новый земельный участок (Правительство Москвы предлагает нам рассмотреть другой участок на на территории ТиНАО) займет много времени и средств. Формальная причина, которую указывает Московское правительство - "мнение местных жителей". Но мы прекрасно понимаем, что это не причина, а повод, т.к. ближайшее жилое здание находится более чем в 1 километре от нашей земли.
В настоящее время Руководство МОСК обратилось к мэру города с настоятельной просьбой о встрече, для обсуждения этой проблемы. Также мы продолжаем работу по получению ордера на строительство, т.к. это в любом случае усилит нашу позицию. Мы настроены очень решительно и не собираемся отступать и уступать. Это уже третий раз, когда Правительство Москвы забирает у нас землю. Нам крайне важна поддержка преданных как московской общины так и международного сообщества вайшнавов.
От имени Команды ПСХ (Проекта строительства храма),
Ваш слуга,
Юга-дхарма дас

----------


## Yugadharma das

Некоторые ответы на часто задаваемые вопросы по строительству Храма Кришны в Москве можно получить здесь:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6_1L...ature=youtu.be

----------


## padmamukti d.d

Дорогие преданные, РАЗВЕ НЕЛЬЗЯ КУПИТЬ ЗЕМЛЮ В СОБСТВЕННОСТЬ, Его Божественная Милость, Шрила Абхай Чаранаравинда Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада покупал земли для строительства храма. на порядочность демонов надеяться не приходится: сегодня одни законы у них, а завтра другие. 
С уважением  Падмамукхи д.д.

----------


## Кеша

Вроде уже кто-то отвечал, что земля в Москве не продаётся.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Вроде уже кто-то отвечал, что земля в Москве не продаётся.


Да ладно, у нас сейчас все продается, вопрос только в цене :smilies: ))

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да ладно, у нас сейчас все продается, вопрос только в цене))


Вы имеете в виду за взятку "решить вопрос"?

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Вы имеете в виду за взятку "решить вопрос"?


Не обязательно. Просто если участок действительно "удобный", то и цена у него соответствующая.

----------


## ИванИван

Летом писал письмо в мэрию и в сентябре получил ответ.

----------


## Шрамана дас

То есть они просто подтвердили свои решения и сказали, что будут думать над этим вопросом. А поскольку люди они не заинтересованные, то и на скорое решение рассчитывать не приходится, я правильно понял?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Надо не с чиновниками договариваться а с верхушкой православия -от них все зависит 
Доказать что мы традиционны -не опасны и т д 
На уровне философских дискуссий

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

:rgunimagu:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> 


А у Вас то какое предложение -еще 20 лет бумажки печатать  в никуда ?

----------


## Radesa das

> какая причина отмене договора аренды участка и будет ли судиться за потраченные средства с московскими властями?
> на saranagati.ru никто не дал ответа на самый главный вопрос и Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами молчит
> http://www.saranagati.ru/stroitelstvo.html


вероятно поэтому молчит: см. выделенное:

Общий даршан с учениками, фестиваль «Бхакти-сангама», 18.09.2013 

Вопрос: Пожалуйста, расскажите о московском храме. Как ваши ученики могут служить в этом проекте? 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: Я только вчера разговаривал об этом со Шрилой Ниранджаной Махараджем. И если все будет хорошо, то на этой неделе должен будет произойти существенный сдвиг в позитивную сторону в этом направлении. Ниранджана Махарадж, когда я ему сказал об этом, он сказал: «Нужно объявить об этом с большой сцены, потому что все люди переживают». Я очень благодарен за этот вопрос и за ваши переживания. Но надо понимать, что все то, что происходит, происходит не случайно, за всем этим стоит Кришна. И Кришна в конце концов хочет чтобы все было хорошо. Просто у Него есть свои необычные способы достигать этой цели. Не линейные. У Него очень интересно работает Его разум. 

Я хотел вас заверить в том, что мы не отказались от самой идеи московского храма. Идея, на мой взгляд, по-прежнему в высшей степени актуальна. И идея московского храма – это идея некой очень широкой и очень глубокой одновременно проповеди, когда мы даем людям то, что им нужно и Одновременно с этим даем людям Кришну, даем людям понимание, что они смогут исполнить все свои желания через Кришну, благодаря Кришне. Так или иначе, я могу очень долго говорить об этой идее. 

Мы только сегодня разговаривали с Мадхаванандой прабху. Мы говорили с ним в частности о том, что в обществе очень востребована духовность, хотя собственно религиозность не востребована в обществе. Людям не нужна религиозность, людям не нужна очередная религия и догмы, какой-то набор обрядов, но потребность в духовности есть очень большая в современном 
обществе, запрос очень большой есть. И собственно в этом была основная идея этого центра – дать людям духовность в ее очень чистом и глубоком виде и одновременно также помочь людям существовать счастливо здесь в этом мире настолько, насколько это возможно и так далее. 

Поэтому мы не отказываемся от самой идеи. Я еще раз очень сильно надеюсь и прошу вас молиться, чтобы все было хорошо. И у нас есть также планы еще более далекоидущие, но наученный всей этой историей я говорить о них не буду. Поэтому я попрошу вас всех молиться об осуществлении этих планов, про которые мы не будем говорить.

Самое главное – молитва. Самое главное – устремленность внутренняя. Самое главное – желание помочь. Кришна даст и разум и возможности и все остальное. Каждый сможет занять свое место. Но главное – то, что в этом вопросе уже есть – само желание как-то служить и участвовать, поэтому пока самое главное остается. Старайтесь служить и главное, что у каждого из нас есть возможность участвовать в этом, проповедуя людям очень хорошо и очень чисто. Еще раз: московский проект – это не какое-то географическое понятие. Это идея, это желание проповедовать абсолютно не сектанское очень глубокое учение Господа Чайтаньи всем людям так, чтобы люди почувствовали могущество этого учения. 

И каждый может это делать в своих каких-то местах, в своем окружении, каждый может проявлять эту идею по-разному. Кто-то может Непосредственно проповедовать через какие-то центры, кто-то может распространять книги Шрилы Прабхупады, что очень важно, в высшей 
степени важно, кто-то может участвовать в харинамах, а кто-то может проявлять вайшнавские общины, поселения – это тоже очень важная часть самой этой идеи. 
Так что участвуйте!

----------


## Владимиир

Позволю, еще немного подискутировать с преданными. Прошу извенить за доставленные уже беспокойства.
Мне кажется, проблема проекта в одном - Кришне не нравится место строительства.
Из милости, Кришна дал построить временое сооружение, но постоянный храм, он решил построить в другом месте.
А может его не устраивает общая атмосфера города и Кришна ожидает более почтительного отношения.
Кришна не принял наши подношения в той материальной форме, о которой надеялись преданные. 
Однако сами результаты служения вовсе не потеряны как кому-то может показаться.
Урок из истории таков, что нужно все-таки квалифицированно определить место ст
роительства, не полагаться в этом вопросе на генпланы и прочие
 документы. Как только место будет найдено, его протекции позавидуют самые искушенные

----------


## Владимиир

Кстати, а почему бы не построить храм на местестарых павилиенов ВДНХ второй линии. Некоторые обветшали или нуждают в реконструкци
Места достаточно тихие но в то же время доступные

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Позволю, еще немного подискутировать с преданными. Прошу извенить за доставленные уже беспокойства.
> Мне кажется, проблема проекта в одном - Кришне не нравится место строительства.
> Из милости, Кришна дал построить временое сооружение, но постоянный храм, он решил построить в другом месте.
> А может его не устраивает общая атмосфера города и Кришна ожидает более почтительного отношения.
> Кришна не принял наши подношения в той материальной форме, о которой надеялись преданные. 
> Однако сами результаты служения вовсе не потеряны как кому-то может показаться.
> Урок из истории таков, что нужно все-таки квалифицированно определить место ст
> роительства, не полагаться в этом вопросе на генпланы и прочие
>  документы. Как только место будет найдено, его протекции позавидуют самые искушенные


Как может Кришна не принять искреннего подношения Его преданных в какой бы материальной форме они не были бы сделаны? И разве место, где проживают хотя бы несколько вайшнавов не является святым как сама земля Бхараты? Не думаю, что например, европейские города где уже есть храмы Кришны сильно чище в плане сознания чем Москва. Грубых материалистов и там навалом. С ВДНХ идея интересная, но что то мне подсказывает, что вряд ли реализуемая. Место то хоть и тихое, но больно уж "знаковое". Вряд ли власти его отдадут под "вызывающие много вопросов" проекты.

----------


## petrovkin

А нужен ли вообще такой храм, который разжигает ложное эго и материалистов и преданных?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А нужен ли вообще такой храм, который разжигает ложное эго и материалистов и преданных?


Для вайшнавов важны наставления духовного учителя. Мы действуем руководствуясь наставлениями Шрилы Прабхупады и его представителей - наших духовных учителей. Храм нужен не для "разжигания ложного эго", а для служения Господу и распространения сознания Кришны. Поэтому работа по строительству храма в Москве будет продолжена, несмотря ни на какие временные трудности ( которые уже до этого не раз преодолевались), потому что таково желание Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Владимиир

> Как может Кришна не принять искреннего подношения Его преданных в какой бы материальной форме они не были бы сделаны? И разве место, где проживают хотя бы несколько вайшнавов не является святым как сама земля Бхараты? Не думаю, что например, европейские города где уже есть храмы Кришны сильно чище в плане сознания чем Москва. Грубых материалистов и там навалом. С ВДНХ идея интересная, но что то мне подсказывает, что вряд ли реализуемая. Место то хоть и тихое, но больно уж "знаковое". Вряд ли власти его отдадут под "вызывающие много вопросов" проекты.


Кришна хочет получить достойное место, в том числе в целях проповеди вайшнавов.
Все таки Молжаниново далеко, а на Динамо место не очень благостное и опять же далековато.
Насчет возможности строительства в том или ином месте-все в руках Кришны.
 Что-то мне подсказывает,  что место будет очень не обычным

----------


## petrovkin

> Храм нужен ... для служения Господу и распространения сознания Кришны.


Судя по отношению к этому вопросу значительной части общества, данная форма проповеди неэффективна в настоящее время. Гораздо дешевле арендовать несколько помещений для воскресных программ, а на праздники собираться вместе. И для преданных удобней, и для интересующихся легче с духом собраться и прийти, и для недоброжелателей меньше поводов для разжигания отрицательных эмоций.





> Кришна хочет получить достойное место...


Кришне не нужны храмы, Ему надо чтобы:
1 - преданным было удобно собираться вместе
2 - хорошее место для проповеди

Для обеих этих целей на данном этапе лучше аренды помещений не придумаешь. Храм хорош только для праздников.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Судя по отношению к этому вопросу значительной части общества, данная форма проповеди неэффективна в настоящее время. Гораздо дешевле арендовать несколько помещений для воскресных программ, а на праздники собираться вместе. И для преданных удобней, и для интересующихся легче с духом собраться и прийти, и для недоброжелателей меньше поводов для разжигания отрицательных эмоций.
> 
> 
> Кришне не нужны храмы, Ему надо чтобы:
> 1 - преданным было удобно собираться вместе
> 2 - хорошее место для проповеди
> 
> Для обеих этих целей на данном этапе лучше аренды помещений не придумаешь. Храм хорош только для праздников.


Ваше мнение мы уже поняли. Но это всего лишь ваше частное мнение. У вас нет никакого основания говорить от имени Кришны, объясняя, что Ему нужно, а что нет.  Согласно философии Гаудия Вайшнавизма воля Кришны проявляется через Его представителей - духовных учителей. Шрила Прабхупада и нынешние духовные учителя ИСККОН говорят о необходимости построить храм в Москве. В своей деятельности ИСККОН руководствуется не мнениями анонимов в интернете. У ИСККОН есть руководители, которые и определяют стратегию и тактику проповеди ИСККОН.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Можно увидеть из истории строительства храмов Шрилой Прабхупадой, в частности строительство храма в Джуху, что даже в то время далеко не все понимали почему Прабхупада хочет строить храм именно в том месте и зачем он вообще нужен. Ученики даже пытались отговорить Прабхупаду от строительства этого храма, наделали кучу ошибок, даже сами подписали документ, что они отказываются от сделки купли-продажи с господином Найром, который их всячески обманывал. Но Прабхупада все равно продолжал бороться за него и в итоге что вышло? Теперь этот храм находится в самом престижном районе города, хотя в то время там были только джунгли, и в этот храм приходят десятки тысяч людей. Хотя с точки зрения здравого смысла тогда эта идея казалась совершенно ненормальной. 
Лично мне история строительства храма сильно напоминает историю строительства храма в Джуху. Советую всем перечитать еще раз ее. Описано вот в этой книге: http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...ami&Itemid=277

----------


## Владимиир

Полноценный храм это очень важно, а из храмов самым достойным считается каменный. 
Это авторитетное мнение пуран. Сама атмосфера внутри начинает конденсировать благость.
Бесспорно качество служения повышается.
Этот эффект заметен в православных храмах.
Благость энергия поддержания и она не может в полной мере проявиться во временных сооружениях.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Каменный для жаркого климата,для холодного наиболее оптимальным является бревенчатое строение.Тем паче,не требуется внутренняя и внешняя отделки.Гуна благости--что снаружи,то внутри.
В Скандинавии такие церкви стоят 1000 лет уже.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В Скандинавии их никто не палит, народ там поспокойнее... У нас лучше каменный.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Никакой временный центр не заменит постоянного Храма. Он символ устойчивости и значимости общины, намерения твердо и постоянно соблюдать там все стандарты поклонения. Божества не должны скитаться по чужим помещениям. Они-Хозяева всей Вселенной должны иметь в Своей личной собственности сам храм и прилегающую территорию. Говорить, что Кришне храм не нужен, по меньшей мере некорректно, так можно и сказать, что и поклонение и харинама тоже Ему не нужна. Но это глубокое заблуждение.

----------


## petrovkin

> Шрила Прабхупада и нынешние духовные учителя ИСККОН говорят о необходимости построить храм в Москве.


По-моему, нет такой цитаты, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада сказал - "срочно в Москве строить храм". Храм будет построен, конечно и не только в Москве, но сейчас это сопряжено с неоправданными трудностями. А преданным все равно неудобно ездить через весь город на воскресную программу - слишком много времени занимает.

Шачинандана Свами как-то сказал на общероссийском фестивале (кажется в Геленджике) "зачем Вам этот храм?". Потом его "поправили" и он сказал "да, конечно стройте!". Может лучше было сразу послушать мудрого света?

Вообще, какой-то нездоровый ажиотаж вокруг московского храма.... Может преданным стоит стать немного смиренней, тогда глядишь Кришна и на Храм санкцию даст...

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Говорить, что Кришне храм не нужен, по меньшей мере некорректно, так можно и сказать, что и поклонение и харинама тоже Ему не нужна. Но это глубокое заблуждение.


Шримад Бхагаватам 5.3.8, фрагмент комментария:

"Мы можем возвести великолепный храм, потратив на это тысячи долларов, но было бы ошибкой считать, что Господь нуждается в этом храме. У Господа миллионы храмов, и Он вполне может обойтись без наших усилий. Ему вовсе не нужно, чтобы мы шли на такие траты. *Эта деятельность нужна только нам*, ибо, занимаясь ею, мы получаем благо. Если мы потратим заработанные деньги на то, чтобы построить величественный храм, наши действия не повлекут за собой кармических последствий, а это уже большое благо. Кроме того, когда мы стараемся сделать для Верховного Господа что-то приятное, Он, довольный нами, дарует нам благословения. *Одним словом, все наши усилия и роскошные подношения нужны не Господу, а нам самим*. Если нам удастся снискать милость Господа, наше сознание очистится и мы получим право вернуться домой, к Богу."

Строительство храма - это наша деятельность в преданном служении, призванная очистить нас и развить наше бхакти (если, гипотетически допустим, оскорбления, совершаемые нами при данной деятельности перечеркивают эффект нашего служения, то в данной деятельности будет для нас не будет смысла).

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Вообще, какой-то нездоровый ажиотаж вокруг московского храма.... Может преданным стоит стать немного смиренней, тогда глядишь Кришна и на Храм санкцию даст...


Может тогда стоит стать "смиреннее" и в другом-снизить стандарт поклонения, отказаться от программ, фестивалей "садху-сангха", харинам, а то лишние средства на это уходят, да и не всем преданным удобно ездить..

----------


## petrovkin

> Может тогда стоит стать "смиреннее" и в другом-снизить стандарт поклонения, отказаться от программ, фестивалей "садху-сангха", харинам, а то лишние средства на это уходят, да и не всем преданным удобно ездить..


Московский Храм ничем не лучше и не хуже других Храмов ИСККОН. Почему же вокруг него так много шума, создаваемого самими преданными? Преданное служение должо выполняться в скромном состоянии сознания.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если кому-то не нужен храм в Москве, это не страшно. Для нас главное, что есть указание Шрилы Прабхупады и наших духовных учителей, о том, что в Москве должен быть настоящий храм Кришны. 

А насчет того, почему так много шума вокруг храма в Москве, и что якобы московский храм не лучше и не хуже других храмов. То, что столько шума, уже доказывает то, что это не просто рядовой храм. Поэтому-то и такое сопротивление. В том числе и в интернете, можно видеть как распускают слухи, пытаются проводить пропаганду против храма, внушить преданным тоже, что храм не нужен.  Москва самый важный город в России, на Москву все равняются. Это создает, конечно, дополнительные трудности, потому что построить храм в Москве гораздо труднее, чем в любом другом городе России, но и эффект зато будет гораздо большим. 

Можно философствовать, что Кришне вообще ничего не нужно, что Он полон в Себе и т.д. и т.п. Но у нас есть Божества, и Им нужен достойный храм. Конечно, служение Господу больше нужно нам, для нашего очищения, это понятно. Но это не должно стать оправданием для нашей лени или боязни трудностей. "Ой зачем нам этот храм, к тому же он будет далеко от моего дома, вот если бы он был бы рядом с моим домом, то тогда да, стройте, конечно". Так что ли? Это, простите, образ мыслей обывателей. Преданные стараются использовать возможность сделать что-то великое для Господа. Господь - самый великий и всё, что бы мы ни делали для Него будет недостаточно хорошим. 

И в любом случае, у нас есть указания духовных учителей. Но всё добровольно. Если кому-то не нравится идея, что у Господа должен быть достойный храм, нет проблем, никто не заставляет участвовать в этом служении. У каждого есть свобода выбора.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Мне кажется, проблема проекта в одном - Кришне не нравится место строительства.
> Из милости, Кришна дал построить временое сооружение, но постоянный храм, он решил построить в другом месте.
> А может его не устраивает общая атмосфера города и Кришна ожидает более почтительного отношения.
> Кришна не принял наши подношения в той материальной форме, о которой надеялись преданные.


Это Сам Кришна вам рассказал?  :smilies:  

Когда Шрила Прабхупада строил храм в Бомбее, в то время это было глухое захолустье, а теперь - очень престижный район. Поэтому эти рассуждения по поводу мест для строительства - в большей степени просто пустые домыслы. Мы не смотрим вперед. Даже если какой-то район сейчас кажется нам неподходящим, в будущем ситуация может быть совсем другой. А вообще, в каком бы месте Москвы ни находился храм, всегда будут те, кто будет недоволен, потому что Москва огромный город, и всегда будут те, кому далеко ехать до того или иного места. Поэтому в Москве нужны несколько храмов. И в будущем так и будет. Несомненно. Потому что во всех больших городах, где есть большие общины преданных со временем возникает несколько храмов и проповеднических центров. Например в Дели сейчас уже есть 9 храмов ИСККОН в разных районах города. В Бомбее - 4. Нужно спокойнее относится к трудностям и препятствиям. Не нужно думать, что если сейчас возникли трудности - это конец, и это значит, что "Кришна не хочет, чтобы был храм". Препятствия это лишь возможность нам еще больше предаться Господу и усилить свое служение Ему. 

И также, почему-то упускают из виду тот факт, что есть противники сознания Кришны, и противники строительства храма, и они прикладывают усилия, чтобы не допустить появления храма Кришны в Москве, потому что они очень боятся распространения сознания Кришны. Поэтому препятствия на пути строительства храма не обязательно означают, что Кришна не хочет, чтобы был храм, чаще всего это означает, что люди с демоническим настроением не хотят, чтобы был храм. Еще чаще слова "Кришна не хочет" на самом деле означают "я не хочу". Очень удобное оправдание. В этом нет ничего удивительного. Это материальный мир. И если люди, враждебные к преданным Господа не хотят, чтобы был храм, то мы просто должны еще сильнее хотеть, чтобы храм появился, тогда Шри Кришна придет на помощь.

----------


## petrovkin

> Если кому-то не нужен храм в Москве, это не страшно. Для нас главное, что есть указание Шрилы Прабхупады и наших духовных учителей, о том, что в Москве должен быть настоящий храм Кришны.


Я не знаю, это доводы ко мне обращенны? Если ко мне, то я только "за" строительство Храма в Москве ))) Просто есть также время-место-обстоятельства. Просто в данной конкретной ситуации более эффективны другие методы проповеди. А так много сил уходит на пробивание, а результат (даже если Храм будет построен!) всего лишь внешний и неоднозначный.




> А насчет того, почему так много шума вокруг храма в Москве, и что якобы московский храм не лучше и не хуже других храмов. То, что столько шума, уже доказывает то, что это не просто рядовой храм. Поэтому-то и такое сопротивление. В том числе и в интернете, можно видеть как распускают слухи, пытаются проводить пропаганду против храма, внушить преданным тоже, что храм не нужен.  Москва самый важный город в России, на Москву все равняются. Это создает, конечно, дополнительные трудности, потому что построить храм в Москве гораздо труднее, чем в любом другом городе России, но и эффект зато будет гораздо большим.


Говориться, что преданный не должен проповедовать тому, кто агрессивен - это же касается и общества в целом. Лучше арендовать помещения для проповеди и строить небольшие центры, куда преданным будет близко добираться. И шума меньше и эффекта больше.




> ... "Ой зачем нам этот храм, к тому же он будет далеко от моего дома, вот если бы он был бы рядом с моим домом, то тогда да, стройте, конечно". Так что ли? Это, простите, образ мыслей обывателей.


Храм и должен быть ориентирован на обывателей - тогда большее их количество сможет прийти. Поэтому Прабхупада строил Храмы там, где много обычных людей. Т.е. Кришна хочет одного - чтобы больше людей приходило. Если исходить из этой предпосылки, то очевидно, что строительство одного большого Храма в Москве - не лучший вариант (но и не худший))).

Надо же, об этом оппонент Мадана Мохана пр. на передаче "К барьеру" говорил ...  :blink:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> А преданным все равно неудобно ездить через весь город на воскресную программу - слишком много времени занимает.


У нас тоже так считали. В Симферополе (Крым) двадцать лет снимали помещения, потом лет пять был храм в старом купленном домике недалеко от жд вокзала. Все было хорошо: все документы есть, да вот только мало места и соседи периодически вызывали милицию и брахмачари отсиживались в ментовке. Когда встал вопрос о строительстве большого храма, Ниранджана Махарадж как Джи-Би-Си сказал искать участок без соседей. За полгода нашли, после украинского фестиваля 2010 Ниранджана Махарадж и Девамрита Свами объездили все альтернативные участки и выбрали такой за городом, второе село от города. Далеко. Половина ятры была настроена против, потому что все думали, что никто туда ездить не будет. Но когда в апреле этого года храм переехал в треть построенного здания храма, то большинству все понравилось намного больше, чем в старом храме. Чистый воздух, вид на крымские горы, недалеко озеро, тихо, нет соседей, куча свободного места и вокруг незастроенное поле для вайшнавского поселения. А прихожан даже больше стало, еще и по субботам 3 образовательные программы проходят. Некоторые каждое воскресенье добираются по 2-2,5 часа в одну сторону до храма, но никого это не останавливает. Так что удаленность от города еще не значит, что это плохо.
Приезжайте как-нибудь в наш храм, зацените!  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

http://www.newsru.com/religy/21oct2013/singh.html
Индийская газета: премьер Сингх обсудит с Путиным вопрос строительства православного храма в Дели и храма Кришны в Москве

время публикации: 21 октября 2013 г., 11:29 

Москва собирается добиться разрешения на строительство храма Русской православной церкви в делийском квартале Лютьен
В преддверии встречи индийского премьера Манмохана Сингха с президентом Владимиром Путиным популярная калькуттская газета The Telegraph со ссылкой на официальные российские и индийские источники сообщила о планах Москвы добиться разрешения на строительство храма Русской православной церкви в делийском квартале Лютьен. По мнению издания, для России это должно означать и то, что правительству во главе с Путиным следует вмешаться в проблему сохранения единственного (в Москве) храма Кришны, чтобы спасти его от уничтожения, предпринимаемого местными властями в Москве, и таким образом снять появившийся из ничего источник раздражения, несвойственного для отношений между Индией и ее старейшим стратегическим союзником.

"Мы ранее уже поднимали перед Россией наш вопрос об угрозе сноса (храма), и мы рассмотрим все возможные решения. Хотя напряженность и кажется не такой уж значительной внешне, она все же способная потревожить отношения между народами!" - приводит The Telegraph мнение, выраженное официальными представителями Индии.

Вместе с тем встреча главы индийского правительства с Владимиром Путиным 21-го октября в Москве будет посвящена в большей степени мирским делам, отмечает издание, говоря о необходимости устранения разногласий, сдерживающих продажу двух российских ядерных реакторов для Куданкуламской АЭС (штат Тамилнад), оборонным сделкам, к которым Москва присматривается, а также вопросам торгового оборота и инвестиций.

The Telegraph также высказывает предположение, что Индия обдумывает еще и лизинг атомной подлодки российского производства, рассматривая такую сделку "особенно актуальной после того, как на борту дизель-электрической подлодки "Синдхуракшак" прогремело несколько взрывов и та затонула". Однако, по словам официальных лиц, обе страны стремятся и к быстрому решению вопроса, связанного со святынями.

Что касается темы индуистского храма в Москве (этот вопрос сохраняет реальную актуальность уже много лет, наталкиваясь на разные препятствия), то в канун традиционного ежегодного российско-индийского саммита Уполномоченный по правам человека РФ Владимир Лукин выступил с заявлением о необходимости такого строительства, ссылаясь на соответствующие нормы закона и конституционного права. В частности, приводя его слова, РИА "Новости" подчеркивает, что просьба верующих - последователей индуизма, проживающих в Москве и насчитывающих несколько десятков тысяч человек, вполне обоснована и опирается на положения Конституции Российской Федерации и Федерального закона "О свободе совести и о религиозных объединениях".

С таким заявлением главный российский омбудсмен выступил сразу по итогам встречи, в которой приняли участие также уполномоченный по правам человека в городе Москве Александр Музыкантский, руководитель Департамента межрегионального сотрудничества, национальной политики и связей с религиозными организациями Москвы Юрий Артюх, а также представители московской индуистской общины, сообщает Отдел по связям с общественностью Центра обществ сознания Кришны в России (ЦОСКР).

"Это очень важный для многих вопрос, и мы рады, что ему стало уделяться больше внимания, - согласился с мнением СМИ и Владимира Лукина председатель Руководящего совета московского храма Кришны, председатель Совета индуистских общин в России Садхуприя-дас. - Замечательно, что Владимир Лукин его понимает, и мы ждем такого же понимания и со стороны столичного правительства, и со стороны федерального правительства. Храм Кришны в Москве функционирует уже 25 лет. Все эти годы посольство Индии в России и индийское правительство уделяло этому вопросу серьезное внимание, видя в нем и заботу о российско-индийском стратегическом партнерстве, и заботу об индийцах, ведущих бизнес в России. Надеюсь, что тема храма будет затронута и в ходе очередного саммита в Москве".

Напомним, что вопрос строительства в Москве храма Кришны получил интенсивное развитие в 2010 году, когда правительство Москвы выделило землю под строительство в Молжаниновском районе, на севере Москвы. Ранее решение об этом было внесено в совместное соглашение 2006 года между главами Москвы и Дели и встречено с благодарностью в Индии.

----------


## petrovkin

> Так что удаленность от города еще не значит, что это плохо.


Да, но в Москве собирались строить огромный Храм отнюдь не за городом. Так что Вы Ваши предложения напишите куда следует ))

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

А где? В центре ? Что вы мутите воду вообще?..

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

_Даршан для учеников Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, "Садху-санга" 2013_

*Вопрос:* Как обстоят дела с московским храмом? Что делать с пожертвованиями? Собирать ли деньги для строительства храма активно, пассивно, или приостановить сбор?
*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Спасибо большое, матаджи Гауранги из Липецка. Мы не закрыли этот проект. Но мы и не слишком сейчас рекламируем этот проект, потому что нам нужно как следует понять, что мы сейчас будем делать. Я очень надеюсь, что в ближайшее время мы заключим договор на покупку здания в Москве. Появился один человек, который помогает в этом, и мы можем приобрести здание гораздо более лучшего качества, чем те активы, которые у нас сейчас есть. Я думаю, что после этого мы сможем уже более смело говорить о каких-то следующих планах. В любом случае, мы извлекли
очень важные уроки из этой всей истории, и мы не закрыли этот проект, но я думаю, что мы будем делать его гораздо более, ну скажем так, тактично, не раздражая людей, потому что у очень многих людей этот проект вызывал раздражение. В основном, конечно, со стороны, не преданных, людей, которых раздражали масштабы этого храма, и они постоянно вставляли палки в колёса. Ну и некоторых преданных он раздражал и это тоже создавало какие-то препятствия. 
Поэтому мы очень благодарны всё равно, если эти пожертвования идут, мы обещаем, что они все будут использованы только на средства храма. Сейчас вся команда строительства храма не берёт никаких денег из пожертвованных денег ни на что, ни на какое содержание. Всё это откладывается только на цели проекта. Но в то же самое время мы не хотим очень активно продвигать это, не хотим никого беспокоить. И не нужно никого беспокоить, нет необходимости в этом. Но по крайней мере, продолжайте молиться.

----------


## petrovkin

> А где? В центре ? Что вы мутите воду вообще?..


 Думать - это по Вашему "воду мутить"?





> _Даршан для учеников Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, "Садху-санга" 2013_...Ну и некоторых преданных он раздражал и это тоже создавало какие-то препятствия...


Если преданных что-то раздражало, значит это что-то делалось неправильно. Почитайте Бхакти Тиртху Свами, как он говорит, что надо делать правильные вещи правильным образом.

А я так только "за" строительство Храма в Москве! )))))

----------


## Светлана )

> Если преданных что-то раздражало, значит это что-то делалось неправильно. Почитайте Бхакти Тиртху Свами, как он говорит, что надо делать правильные вещи правильным образом.


Вот меня, например, раздражает неконструктивность недостаточно компетентных "знатоков" ситуации, издалека всегда лучше знающих, что делать другим, но не делающих на своем месте ничего толком. :crazy: И чего, кто-то делает выводы?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вот меня, например, раздражает неконструктивность недостаточно компетентных "знатоков" ситуации, издалека всегда лучше знающих, что делать другим, но не делающих на своем месте ничего толком.И чего, кто-то делает выводы?


+108  :good:

----------


## Radesa das

И правильно сделали что помидорный смайл с названия темы убрали.

----------


## petrovkin

А в московской общине есть обсуждение какой Храм нужен преданным или есть только мнение вышестоящих инстанций? Я почему это спрашиваю - часто вижу призывы молиться за реализацию именно конкретного проекта. Раз есть просьба молиться - значит мнение и влияние преданных важно. Поэтому и интересно, как происходит обсуждение данного вопроса в московской ятре. Хочется услышать полную и достоверную информацию.

С другой стороны, если есть преданные, которые раздражены, то почему это происходит? Может для этого есть объективные причины?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

К счастью есть Абсолютная Истина - Кришна и Его план. Методом обсуждения и голосования этот план не постижим по определению. Обычные люди могут узнать план Кришны из трех источников: 
1. От истинного представителя Шли Вйасадевы в цепи парампары.
2. От истинного садху.
3. Из истинных шастр.
Других источников на сегодня не существует. 

Допустим, некто предлагает некий проект преданного служения, например постройку храма. 
В данной ситуации предметом обсуждения, кроме чисто технических моментов, должно быть выяснение только трех вещей. А именно.
1. Имеет ли предлагающий благословение истинного представителя Шли Вйасадевы в цепи парампары на то, что он предлагает.
2. Одобряют ли истинные садху его предложение.
3. Одобряют ли этот проект истинные шастры.

Например:
Шрила Прабхупада поехал на запад имея точное понимание, что он все эти три условия соблюдает. 

То, что храм в Москве необходим вполне очевидно. Если есть Божества, то должен быть и Их храм. И любой, кто выступает против строительства храма для уже установленных Божеств либо глупец, либо негодяй. Это тоже вполне очевидно.

Но дальше все сложнее. Как говорится подвох прячется в деталях. А какой храм строить и где?

Храм меньше чем на тысячу человек в Москве очевидно маловат. Вообще оптимально было бы храмовую комнату тысяч на пятнадцать преданных. Брахмачари ашрам примерно тысяч на восемь брахмачари. И гурукулу на две тысячи учеников. Ну и соответствующую кухню и прочие помещения.

Второй вопрос. А вообще возможно ли построить такой большой храм? Это должны выяснить архитекторы.

Если технически и финансово это возможно, то чего же сомневаться.

Если не возможно, то есть другой вариант: строить по очереди несколько храмов поменьше, но с такой же суммарной вместимостью.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## jiva

Не знаю, в тему или нет.
До какого времени храм на Динамо будет еще действовать? Известно что нибудь?

----------


## Максим И.

наверное, из правительства Москвы никто сюда не заходит, вот и нет ответа. пока не выгоняют... только правительственные чиновники могут знать, сколько это еще продержится :smilies:  но у них лучше не спрашивать. как говориться, "не буди лиха, пока оно тихо" или по-английски don't trouble trouble until trouble troubles you.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*О внутреннем понимании значения Храма*
_
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Анапа, ретрит актива учеников,  май 2013 года:_

Бхакти, так же как и вся ведическая культура, должна нас научить одному – это сотрудничеству, дружбе друг с другом, помощи друг другу, –  это основная цель и смысл ведической культуры. И, тем более, движение санкиратаны. Санкиртана значит – мы все делаем вместе, и мы вместе поем и делаем одно общее дело. Вот, и, собственно, эта некая презентация – попытка сделать, подать какую-то полную картину, и показать соотношение различных частей.


И, по сути дела, еще одну вещь я хотел сказать. Люди обеспокоены московским храмом и еще чем-то. Я хотел сказать одну вещь: «Московский храм – это не кирпичи, это, опять же, идея. И то, что двигало мною в реализации этого проекта, и продолжает двигать». Я сейчас расскажу об этом, и, в том или в ином виде, этот храм мы должны строить все вместе. Этот храм – это не просто некое географическое понятие. Потому что можно построить храм и потом будет просто тяжелым бременем, просто все разрушит.


Я видел, как люди были без храма – все было хорошо, а появлялся храм, и все шло непонятно куда. Все становилось материалистичным, или иногда храм превращается в инструмент для зарабатывания денег и так далее. Так вот, храм Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы. и Радха-Мадхава – это Божества Бхактивиноды Тхакура. Мадхавананда прабху говорил об этом. До сих пор им поклоняются, этим Божествам. Для них Бхактивинода Тхакур написал песню «Джая Радха-Мадхава»


Это идея. И идея очень простая, на самом деле. Что я вижу вокруг – что многие люди пытаются зарабатывать деньги на ведической культуре. И, что греха таить, преданные немножко поздно, но тоже спохватились и тоже решили активно зарабатывать деньги на ведической культуре. Астрология, йога, все, что угодно. Но ведическая культура – это все это и больше этого. Ведическая культура – это, прежде всего, понимание того, что у всего этого, – у йоги, у астрологии, у санскрита, у танцев, у пения, –  есть корень. И этот корень – бхакти – любовь, преданное служение Верховной Личности Бога.


И идея этого храма, она заключается именно в этом – в том, чтобы дать людям то, что они думают, им надо. А люди думают: «Нам нужно здоровье. Нам нужно…» Поэтому мы будем заниматься йогой или поэтому мы будем изучать аюрведу. И люди думают: нам нужно точно знать, что нас в будущем ждет. И как подстелить соломку в какие-то сложные моменты нашей жизни. На самом деле, мы-то знаем лучше. По крайней мере, теоретически: им нужно, ничего это им не нужно. Им нужен только Кришна, им нужна любовь к Богу. И идея этого храма – в том, чтобы дать людям то, что они думают им нужно, и дать им вместе с этим Кришну. И они поймут и оценят это. Тогда как если мы не дадим – то это будет обман. И, собственно, в этом суть. Это то, что хотел Шрила Прабхупада, когда он формулировал цели ИСККОН. И первая цель ИСККОН – систематически распространять в массах духовное знание и обучать людей методам духовной практики для восстановления нарушенного равновесия в системе ценностей общества, обеспечения подлинного единства всех людей и установления мира во всем мире.


Шрила Прабхупада ставил эту цель перед всеми нами. Его цель не в том, чтобы построить какой-нибудь храмик, не в том, чтобы несколько человек пришло и на мангала-арати, «Самсару» пело, а в том, чтобы обеспечить подлинное единство всех людей и восстановить баланс равновесия в системе ценностей, чтобы ценности были правильные. Вот. И он говорит, что решает эту задачу, –  «Шримад-Бхагаватам» выполнит эту задачу. Потому что «Шримад-Бхагаватам» представляет собой культурную программу духовного возрождения всего человеческого общества. Понимание Шрилы Прабхупады очень простое: люди должны, в конце концов, читать «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Если они изучают астрологию и не читают «Шримад-Бхагаватам» на выходе, то грош цена этому. Если они занимаются йогой и не начинают изучать «Шримад-Бхагаватам» – ровным счетом ничего не произошло. Но если они читают «Шримад-Бхагаватам», то все важное случилось в их жизни, самое важное. Вот. И Шрила Прабхупада говорит, он повторял эти вещи несколько раз, он говорит, что теистические храмы по всей Индии – это храмы, это центры, которые отличаются от церквей и мечетей по всему миру. Эти священные центры были предназначены для распространения духовного образования. И благодаря этому процессу духовной культуры беспокойный ум тренировался в концентрации для высшего обучения. Это должен делать каждый человек.

Иначе говоря, храм – это место, где человек может свое сознание перевести в другую сферу. И, в частности, успокоить свой беспокойный ум, и с помощью более сконцентрированного успокоенного ума постичь что-то, что он никогда не постигнет в противном случае. Вот. И он говорит, что изначальной целью этих храмов было распространение духовной культуры в каждом квартале. Эти храмы, или теистические учреждения, должны быть реорганизованы в центры духовной культуры в соответствии с подлинными принципами.

Шрила Прабхупада на протяжении всей жизни это делал. Моя миссия – в том, чтобы организовать все храмы для такого духовного образования. Еще раз: храм – это место образования. Там, где происходит духовное образование, –  это храм. Даже если это квартира где-то или если это гостиница, в который мы сейчас собрались, –  это храм. Каждый храм должен быть образовательным центром. Это письмо 72 года очень любопытное: «Шьямасундара передал мне твое сообщение о том, что ты хотел открыть в Хьюстоне Ведический колледж или Высшую школу сознания Кришны. Это нежелательно, –  пишет Шрила Прабхупада Хридаянанде Махараджу. –  Почему? Каждый наш центр должен стать колледжем. Если вы откроете где-то в одном месте, то все остальные скажут: “А мы будем просто тут прасад есть, в нашем храме”. Иначе говоря, смысл в том, наша миссия, наша большая миссия – в том, чтобы избавлять людей от невежества, то есть от забвения, источника, корня, причины всех причин»

----------


## Aniruddha das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## Алексей Нежин

Харе Кришна преданные! 
Опишите пожалуйста положение в настоящий момент строительства храма в Москве.

Когда начнется строительство? 
Есть ли разрешение от правительства?
Есль ли финансы на реальный проект?

Спасибо заранее за ответы.

Ваш слуга - Алексей.

----------


## Алексей Нежин

Месяц назад я задал вопрос. Никто ничего не отвечает. Есть кто живой здесь?
Где можно получать официальную информацию о состоянии дел?
Что больше помощи финансовой никому не надо?
Проект свернули?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Есть же мистические разные способы заглянуть в будущее : так и надо посмотреть ,где там храм  будет расположен  и какой он будет и в каком году  или его не будет вовсе а будет что то другое.
И тогда можно уверенно действовать .

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Проект свернется когда будет происходить сворачивание вселенной  :smilies:

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Проект свернется когда будет происходить сворачивание вселенной


Он и после сворачивания вселенной стоять будет. Дхамы вечны, они не разрушаются, даже когда мат. вселенной приходит конец.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Он и после сворачивания вселенной стоять будет. Дхамы вечны, они не разрушаются, даже когда мат. вселенной приходит конец.


Все верно. Только я пишу про проект, а вы про храм.

----------


## Алексей Нежин

Что разговор дальше шуток не пойдёт?
10 или 11 лет назад был дан старт проекту и до сих пор совершенно не ясно в каком состоянии дела.
Ясно что храма нет, что с властями не удается договориться и что храм нужен.
Мне интересно два момента:
1. Рассматривается ли вариант строительства с оформлением на физическое лицо?
2. Правда ли что Амбариша д. (Форд) отказался от участия в проекте из-за нецелевого расхода средств?

----------


## Дамир

оформить на физическое лицо, на данный момент единственный выход, реальной постройки храма. Только кто он, как его имя, которому поверят всецело и без остатка. На такой шаг сегодня вряд ли решится большинство !?

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Все верно. Только я пишу про проект, а вы про храм.


 Я думаю, что к моменту сворачивания вселенной проект давно уже преобразуется в храм. :smilies:

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Что разговор дальше шуток не пойдёт?


Мы не шутим, мы пишем совершенно серьёзно.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> 1. Рассматривается ли вариант строительства с оформлением на физическое лицо?
> 2. Правда ли что Амбариша д. (Форд) отказался от участия в проекте из-за нецелевого расхода средств?


Амбариша прабху разве участвовал в московском проекте? На нём же майапурский.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А может Индийское Посольство поспособствует  в этом деле? Оно могло бы помочь в приобретении частного участка под строительство Храма и выступить в роли того самого доверенного лица. То, что землю надо приобретать именно в собственность, а не в аренду-подачку от властей Москвы очевидно. как дадут, так и отнимут. власть меняется быстро и обещаний не держит.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Индийское посольство, правительство, бизнесмены и общественность и так способствуют, как могут. Их влияние на ситуацию в России, увы, не бесконечно.

Мне последние посты в этой теме жевание жёваного напоминают - столько раз уже обсуждалось всё это. Разумеется, на частное лицо никто не будет оформлять. Если только это лицо не построит храм полностью за свой счёт. Нецелевого использования средств аудиторы не обнаружили. На данный момент средства, собранные на проект, не трогаются вообще. Об этом тоже уже писалось, прям в этой теме. Чем возмущаться, что никто не отвечает, лучше прочитать то, что уже написано.

----------


## Алексей Нежин

> Амбариша прабху разве участвовал в московском проекте? На нём же майапурский.


это общеизвестный факт, например в вики "Строительство храма Кришны в Москве" https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1....D1.8C_2003.29

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> это общеизвестный факт, например в вики "Строительство храма Кришны в Москве" https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1....D1.8C_2003.29


Тоже мне шастра. :rgunimagu:  Я не помню Амбаришу прабху в официальных списках ответственных лиц проекта. Понятно, что с ним встречались и общались по этой теме, и что-то он подсказывал и где-то помогал. Однако, участие в проекте - это нечто более постоянное и подразумевающее ответственность. Я так это понимаю, во всяком случае.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дискуссия на повышенных тонах с переходом на личности удалена.

----------


## Владимиир

Нужно понимать, что строительство Храма Кришны это не только возведение стен или заливка фундамента и уж конечно это не инвестиции. Это отдельная игра Кришны со своими преданными. Многие относятся отрицательно и с предубеждением к вайшнавам. Особеннно это касается больших руководителей. 
Кришна не хочет находиться во враждебной себе обстановке. Вот когда мэр города станет преданным, МВД перстанет смотреть на кришнаитов как на пятую колонну, наконец налядятся отношения с РПЦ, тогда пожалуй Кришна даст добро... И возможно пожертвования необходимо использовать как то более активно и с умом на создание положительного образа Кришны, на распространене книг на харинаму. А так деньги лежат и обесцениваются.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Нужно понимать, что строительство Храма Кришны это не только возведение стен или заливка фундамента и уж конечно это не инвестиции. Это отдельная игра Кришны со своими преданными.


 :good:  :good:  :good:  Именно! Более того - сам храм - проявление господа Баларамы. И не мы строим храм, а храм строит нас, создавая те или иные ситуации вокруг себя, чтоб мы могли на этих ситуациях чему-то учиться. Когда мы до конца поймём, чего он от нас хочет, тогда он и построится.




> Многие относятся отрицательно и с предубеждением к вайшнавам. Особеннно это касается больших руководителей. 
> Кришна не хочет находиться во враждебной себе обстановке. Вот когда мэр города станет преданным, МВД перстанет смотреть на кришнаитов как на пятую колонну, наконец налядятся отношения с РПЦ, тогда пожалуй Кришна даст добро...


Я думаю, Кришну устроит гораздо меньшее, и Он даст добро, если вайшнавы хотя бы сами перестанут относиться друг к другу враждебно и с предубеждением. А то что за дела - храм ещё даже строить не начали, а уже куча кришнаитов из-за него переругалась друг с другом. Зачем такой санге храм? Чтоб в нём делили бабло и сферы влияния? Кришне этого не надо, поэтому Он ждёт, когда мы подрастём. И я уверена, что когда преданные внутри общества найдут общий язык, отношения с внешней средой будет наладить гораздо проще.

----------


## Алексей Нежин

> Именно! Более того - сам храм - проявление господа Баларамы. И не мы строим храм, а храм строит нас, создавая те или иные ситуации вокруг себя, чтоб мы могли на этих ситуациях чему-то учиться. Когда мы до конца поймём, чего он от нас хочет, тогда он и построится.
> 
> 
> 
> Я думаю, Кришну устроит гораздо меньшее, и Он даст добро, если вайшнавы хотя бы сами перестанут относиться друг к другу враждебно и с предубеждением. А то что за дела - храм ещё даже строить не начали, а уже куча кришнаитов из-за него переругалась друг с другом. Зачем такой санге храм? Чтоб в нём делили бабло и сферы влияния? Кришне этого не надо, поэтому Он ждёт, когда мы подрастём. И я уверена, что когда преданные внутри общества найдут общий язык, отношения с внешней средой будет наладить гораздо проще.


 А не приходила в голову мысль о том, что многолетние неправильные отношения к преданным со стороны москвской общины привели к такому положению?
Разве эта ситуация не под контролем Кришны?
Разве не наказывает Он вашу общину этими раздорами и непринятием вашего поведения? 
Сколько можно расти?
Почему как только появляется мнение, отличное от генеральной линии, вы не готовы даже слушать, называя всю палитру мнений отличных от вашего оскорблениями?

  Чтобы перестать относиться друг к другу враждебно и с предубеждением научитесь сначала выслушивать других без предубеждения и враждебности.
Вы пока не умеете это делать и поэтому имеете то, что имеете.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Вот когда мэр города станет преданным, МВД перстанет смотреть на кришнаитов как на пятую колонну, наконец налядятся отношения с РПЦ, тогда пожалуй Кришна даст добро...


Это конечно же не так  :smilies:  В каждом крупном городе Украины есть храм ИСККОН, хотя правительство далеко не преданные и РПЦ МП точно так же ненавидит нас. Во времена Прабхупады преданных тоже ругали и при этом храмы продолжали открываться. Да и в России тоже ведь много храмов, хотя и правительство и МВД в других городах точно такие же. Наверное всё же вопрос в сотрудничестве преданных...

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Когда мы до конца поймём, чего Он от нас хочет, тогда он и построится.


Золотые слова! Готов подписаться под каждым. Здесь высказана чрезвычайно важная мысль: вовлеченные в организацию строительства преданные до конца не понимают, чего от них хочет Господь Баларама. И когда поймут, храм обязательно построится (впрочем, возможно что и другими личностями и в другое время, как можно видеть на историческом примере Майапурского проекта).

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Одна преданная случайно вместо делийского храма ИСККОН зашла в расположенный неподалеку храм лотос, кажется бахаистский или не знаю еще какой он на самом деле. Увидев, что что-то не так, она спросила: "Кришна, Ты здесь?"
И получила ответ: "Нет, Меня здесь не любят."

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> А не приходила в голову мысль о том, что многолетние неправильные отношения к преданным со стороны москвской общины привели к такому положению?
> Разве эта ситуация не под контролем Кришны?
> Разве не наказывает Он вашу общину этими раздорами и непринятием вашего поведения? 
> Сколько можно расти?
> Почему как только появляется мнение, отличное от генеральной линии, вы не готовы даже слушать, называя всю палитру мнений отличных от вашего оскорблениями?
> 
>   Чтобы перестать относиться друг к другу враждебно и с предубеждением научитесь сначала выслушивать других без предубеждения и враждебности.
> Вы пока не умеете это делать и поэтому имеете то, что имеете.


А почему Вы решили, что я в Москве, да ещё представляю какую-то генеральную линию? Я и от того и от другого достаточно далека.

Я думаю, что каждый должен отвечать за свое собственное отношение к преданным, а не тыкать пальцем в неправильное отношение других. И уж тем более не валить ответственность за раздоры на Кришну. Кришна, устраивающий раздоры в среде преданных - это нечто новое в нашей философии. :smilies: 

Люди имеют полное право не слушать то, что им не нравится. Это не всегда говорит об их враждебности к говорящему. Я иногда не хочу слушать собственную маму, когда она пересказывает мне дурацкий телесериал, однако это не значит, что я её не люблю. Чесс говоря, я вообще не понимаю, зачем высказывать своё мнение людям, которые не хотя слушать это мнение? Выскажите другим людям, которые будут слушать. Уж у вас в Москве-то есть выбор. Там даже региональных секретарей целых три. Что, ни один что ли не слушает?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Мне интересно два момента:
> 1. Рассматривается ли вариант строительства с оформлением на физическое лицо?
> 2. Правда ли что Амбариша д. (Форд) отказался от участия в проекте из-за нецелевого расхода средств?


1.Нет, не рассматривается.
2. Нет, не правда. Амбариша Прабху не участвовал(финансово) в этом проекте, хотя поддерживает саму идею.

Вообще, нужно учитывать, что гуляет множество слухов, домыслов , да и просто откровенной клеветы вокруг проекта строительства храма в Москве. В том числе немало таких слухов распространяется намеренно недоброжелателями и врагами нашего Движения.

----------


## Алексей Нежин

> 1.Нет, не рассматривается.
> 2. Нет, не правда. Амбариша Прабху не участвовал(финансово) в этом проекте, хотя поддерживает саму идею.
> 
> Вообще, нужно учитывать, что гуляет множество слухов, домыслов , да и просто откровенной клеветы вокруг проекта строительства храма в Москве. В том числе немало таких слухов распространяется намеренно недоброжелателями и врагами нашего Движения.


 Жаль, что Амбариша прабху сейчас не участвует в проекте. Как он сам заявлял: " На самом деле, по всему миру к этому проекту люди отнеслись с большим вниманием. Это будет первый большой индуистский храм в России. И поэтому индийцы со всего мира с большой радостью и энтузиазмом отнеслись к нему. Я не знаю, как в России, но в Америке индийская этническая община является самой богатой и самой образованной. Многие самые богатые миллиардеры Америки являются индийцами. Так что деньги это не проблема."

 Слухи и домыслы это понятно. Почвой для них является всегда недостаток информации и закрытость проекта. Так что удивляться не приходится что есть слухи и домыслы. Враги нашего движения в первую очередь не кто-то из окружающих, а мы сами, точнее наш ум как учит Бхагавад Гита и Шримад Бхагаватам.
Ясно лишь то, что в данный момент значительная часть общества не принимает ИСККОН и значительная часть этой заслуги лежит на членах общества ИСККОН.

 В своё время в Украине было очень сильное противодействие родителського комитиета "Порятунок"  против ИСККОН. Так вот решили они этот вопрос в духе вайщнавских принципов. Ачьюта Прия прабху сказал что прежде всего, через недовольство этих родителей говорит сам Кришна и он указывает нам на наши ошибки. Поэтому, если мы хотим убрать враждебность со стороны этого движения, мы должны измениться. Нам надо научиться слушать их и действовать так, чтобы они увидели что мы выполняем свои обязанности перед ними и не собираемся отказываться от них.
  С того дня даже брахмачари храма регулярно отправлялись домой чтобы копать огороды, закупать продукты, делать уборку, навещать родственников в больницах и т.д. Очень быстро вся эта враждебность превратилась в сотрудничество с большинством родителей. Эти же родители своими связями помогли общине решить множество вопросов, в том числе и со строительством храма, который на сегодня самый большой в постсоветском пространстве.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Слухи и домыслы это понятно. Почвой для них является всегда недостаток информации и закрытость проекта.


Совсем не обязательно. Есть люди, которые целенаправленно распространяют слухи и клевету. 

Отчеты о развитии проекта регулярно рассылались спонсорам, чьи контактные данные были известны. Так что на недостаток информации или закрытость вряд ли стоит ссылаться.

Нужно также понимать, что объективно, у нашего Движения есть враги. Такова природа этого мира. Глупо не признавать этого. В этом мире постоянно идет борьба между божественным и атеистическим сознанием.  Естественно, могут быть люди, которых мы сами настроили против себя, совершая те или иные ошибки. Но это не отменяет также и того, что есть и принципиальные враги. Это тоже нужно учитывать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Жаль, что Амбариша прабху сейчас не участвует в проекте.


Амбариша Прабху оказывает моральную поддержку нашему Проекту. В этом плане ничего не изменилось. Просто немало было слухов о том, что он якобы жертвовал деньги, а потом перестал. Вы озвучили как раз такой слух. Но это не более, чем слух. На Амбарише Прабху лежит ответственность за Маяпурский проект, поэтому он сразу сказал, что не сможет помочь нашему проекту финансово, но может оказывать другую поддержку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Хотелось также отметить, что зачастую, люди не имеющие ни малейшего представления о строительстве и разных этапах подготовки к строительству, берутся рассуждать об этих вопросах, высказывая те или иные мнения или советы. Конечно, никто не может запретить этого, но польза таких рассуждений очень невелика и по сути, это пустая трата времени.

----------


## Анджи

Анируддха прабху, можно Вас попросить ответить на вопросы, заданные в сообщении №54.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Анируддха прабху, можно Вас попросить ответить на вопросы, заданные в сообщении №54.


Разрешение на строительство нет, потому как Правительство Москвы отменило свое решение о предоставлении нам участка в Молжаниново и приняло решение о нецелесообразности осуществления нашего Проекта там, пообещав предоставить нам другой участок. Это решение Московского Правительства МРО МОСК оспаривает, обратившись в суд.

----------


## Анджи

> Разрешение на строительство нет, потому как Правительство Москвы отменило свое решение о предоставлении нам участка в Молжаниново и приняло решение о нецелесообразности осуществления нашего Проекта там, пообещав предоставить нам другой участок. Это решение Московского Правительства МРО МОСК оспаривает, обратившись в суд.


 Спасибо за ответ на первые два вопроса, но в сообщении есть еще третий вопрос. Можете и на него ответить?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо за ответ на первые два вопроса, но в сообщении есть еще третий вопрос. Можете и на него ответить?


Да, это самый волнующий многих вопрос, деньги. "Что с деньгами? Мы слышали, все пропало и т.д. и т.п."  И есть немало тех, кто верят в это, несмотря ни на что. В Кали-югу люди очень легко верят любым негативным слухам. 

Если же обратиться к фактам, оставив любителям слухов и домыслов их право верить во что им нравится, то ситуация такая:

Отчеты по финансам регулярно предоставлялись участникам Проекта, когда шла активная работа. Когда возникла пауза в работе, по описанным выше причинам, практически все расходы по Проекту были приостановлены. Средства, собранные на Проект, находятся под контролем Национального Совета Российского ИСККОН.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Смотреть видео: http://youtu.be/DKStZ_7Yf-A

Итоги 2014 года.

Отрезок с 2004 года по 2014-й, то есть десять лет, духовный лидер последователей российского ИСККОН обозначил как очень важную веху в истории духовного движения.

С одной стороны, это можно назвать неудачной страницей в истории, но, с другой стороны, за эти десять лет вайшнавы накопили большой потенциал. "Мы выросли, по сравнению с тем, какими мы были во времена храма на "Беговой", - делится своими наблюдениями Госвами Махарадж.

Самым большим достижением 2014-го года было то, что московская община переехала на новое место, открыв Центр индийской культуры на ул. Куусинена, причем с минимумом потерь и даже с приобретением новых ценностей. В частности, появились замечательное вегетарианское кафе и магазин.

Большая заслуга в создании нового Центра индийской культуры, который, сохранив традиции храма (ведущего свою точку отсчета с начала 1990-х), теперь приобрел значение и важного культурно-философского очага в столице и популярность которого неуклонно растет, принадлежит Садхуприе Прабху.

Это время было временем напряженного поиска ответа и на вопрос о том, куда вайшнавам дальше идти, в каком направлении, учитывая и свои особенности как довольно консервативного духовного движения, и социокультурные и политические изменения, которые наблюдаются ныне вокруг: собственно в России и за рубежом.

Практически на протяжении всего года шли напряженные дискуссии о том, каким должен быть духовный центр в Москве. Точки на i помог расставить Шрила Ниранджана Свами в вопросе покупки большого земельного участка на севере Москвы. "Для меня это было, пожалуй, самым  ярким впечатлением года, - признается Госвами Махарадж. - И большой удачей, иначе все наши деньги могли бы сильно обесцениться".

Другим важным моментом года было то, что впервые за много лет, появилось постоянное место для ашрама санкиртаны (проповедников). Там проповедники могут развиваться, реализовать свои большие планы и проекты.

Особо следует отметить первый фестиваль "Наш Прабхупада", позволивший обратить самое пристальное внимание и на связь времен, и на то изначальное духовное ядро, которое питает энергией сердца и умы вайшнавов.

Большие позитивные изменения наблюдаются и в сфере организационных структур, без которых духовное движение просто немыслимо в современном мире. Правильное дальнейшее формирование и функционирование Регионального совета московской общины позволяет расставлять нужные акценты на том или ином направлении деятельности вайшнавов, измерять и соизмерять эффективность различных проповеднических инициатив, грамотно выстраивать соотношение вертикальных и горизонтальных отношений в среде вайшнавов, помочь общине и ее отдельным энтузиастам оценить по-достоинству то, что делают другие, поддержать взаимодействие и сотрудничество.

Количество инициатив растет, поскольку растет сама община. Деятельность выходит уже на уровень поистине городского масштаба, что также свидетельствует о зрелости общины, растущем уровне ее ответственности, равно как и ответственности ее малых звеньев. Об этом говорят такие масштабные духовно-культурные мероприятия, как фестивали "Голока Фест", большие праздники в солидных культурных учреждениях, собирающие до десяти тысяч посетителей.

"Нам нужно работать над интеграцией, - уверен Госвами Махарадж. - Сейчас наблюдается дифференциация. У нас много различных инициатив, но не хватает чувства единства и целостности. Тот же упомянутый фестиваль "Наш  Прабхупада" помог объединить множество самых разных людей и настроений. Поэтому важно объединять и укрупнять какие-то идеи и инициативы, делая их жизнеспособными и могущими оказывать влияние на внешнее общество".

"Нет сомнений в том, что процесс дифференциации будет продолжать и что будут то и дело возникать  новые группы и, соответственно, новые центры, - говорит духовный лидер. - Это совершенно нормальный и естественный процесс, поскольку Москва - это очень большой город. Но все эти инициативы и движения очень быстро ослабеют и затухнут, если не будет единого ядра".

Впрочем, пока еще трудно прогнозировать с большей степенью точности то, как будет развиваться идея такого единого духовного центра. Но вот то, что обязательно следует делать, так это создавать  конкретный виртуальный центр - виртуальный, но реально работающий. Речь идет об объединении лидеров, которые едиными глазами видят ситуацию, что крайне важно для принятия правильного решения и его конкретного осуществления на практике. Будущее - за разумной централизацией идей, чтобы ситуации не походили на притчу о Лебеде, Раке и Щуке.

"Думаю, что Шри-Шри Даял Нитай Шачитсута останутся центром притяжения московской общины", - убежден Госвами Махарадж.

"Помочь делу при этом может только санга, то есть общение лидеров друг сдругом, - подчеркивает Госвами Махарадж. - Должно быть такое понимание, что у меня есть кусочек видения и, развивая его, я вижу более широкую панораму, вношу вклад в общее дело. Чтобы увидеть правильное направление собственного движения, нужно видеть и направление, куда должно прийти всё".

"Формула того, что делает российский ИСККОН, довольно проста и состоит из четырех этапов: проповедь, образование, наставничество и община, - напоминает Госвами Махарадж. - Все эти элементы зависят друг от друга. Например, проповедь побуждает человека к тому, чтобы получить полное систематической образование. Успешное образование побуждает человека принять наставника. Если наставничество протекает успешно, то у людей возникает желание сотрудничества, и появляется некая организованная общность людей, которую мы называем общиной. А община предоставляет больше возможностей для развития и защищенности от неблагоприятных внешний воздействий".

Таковы разные последовательные и неразрывные звенья единой логической цепочки на пути к созданию зрелого сообщества, помогающего каждому вернуться в духовный мир.

"Желаю всем развития настроения служения, - подытоживает Госвами Махарадж. - Часто мы видим только то, на чем сосредоточены мы сами. Но важно увидеть, оценить и восхититься тем, что делают другие".

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Для духовного продвижения Каништха адхикари очень помогает поклонение Божеству в храме. Если нет храма, то духовное продвижение Каништх затруднено. Какой смысл ждать, когда будет построен большой о дорогостоящий храм, который все равно всех не вместит? Было бы разумно купить участок земли и построить там что-то вроде утепленного ангара. Наверняка есть много фирм, которые смогут сделать это под ключ. Это не требует дорогостоящих архитектурных расходов и согласований. И начать главное - то есть поклонение. Такие недорогие храмы могут быть построены в разных районах одновременно. Такой храм наверняка не будет дороже 10-20 тысяч рублей за квадратный метр.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Из рассылки проекта 25.02.2015:

Дорогие друзья!

После некоторой паузы, связанной с решением юридических вопросов, хотим рассказать вам о том, что произошло с проектом строительства храма в Москве за последние месяцы, и о том, над чем ведется работа сейчас.

В судах мы не смогли добиться отмены несправедливого решения Правительства Москвы забрать у нас землю для строительства храма. Обращаясь в суд, мы понимали, что шансы невелики, но тем не менее, должны были пройти эту процедуру законного оспаривания решения  городских властей. Во-первых, потому, что даже небольшой шанс отстоять строительство храма мы должны использовать. Во-вторых, для того, чтобы на следующем этапе обращаться в суд с требованием о возмещении потраченных на подготовку к строительству средств, ведь на каждом этапе мы действовали в строгом соответствии с распоряжениями Правительства Москвы, выполняя предписанные действия, чему есть все документальные подтверждения.

Оглядываясь назад на путь, который мы с вами прошли для того, чтобы осуществить мечту Шрилы Прабхупады – построить храм Кришны в Москве – мы видим, что ходили по заколдованному кругу: несколько раз городские власти выделяли нам землю, чиновники одобряли строительство храма, но, в конце концов, нас обманывали. В последний раз, проделав огромную работу, мы вплотную подошли к началу строительства но, к сожалению, результат оказался тем же. И это несмотря на  обязательства города предоставить что-то взамен снесенному 10 лет назад храму на Беговой, значительную поддержку Правительства Индии, полученные важные согласования, потраченные средства на подготовку к стройке.

Наши мечты о будущем во многом были связаны со строительством храма: там должен был разместиться ашрам брахмачари, образовательный центр, большая храмовая комната, вмещающая всю общину на праздниках, рядом могли бы поселиться семьи вайшнавов… Всё ценное мы сложили в одну корзину и все замерли в ожидании, когда же этот храм будет построен.

Сейчас же, видя, что все возможности для официального строительства храма Кришны в Москве  исчерпаны, Региональный совет московской ятры при поддержке Попечительского совета Проекта строительства храма и с одобрения региональных секретарей Джи-би-си по Москве принял решение купить земельный участок в непосредственной близости от Москвы. После необходимой юридической проверки сделка была успешно завершена, и земельный участок площадью более 3 Га был куплен. Участок находится на северо-западе от Москвы, окружен лесом и легко доступен (5-6 км от МКАД).  Его транспортная доступность существенно улучшилась благодаря недавнему открытию новой скоростной трассы Москва - Санкт-Петербург. Итак, впервые за много лет у московского ИСККОН появилась собственная земля, достаточно близко от города с возможностью построить на ней все необходимые строения.

К сожалению, без специального разрешения от государства, даже на собственной земле невозможно официально построить культовое сооружение (храм). Но в данных обстоятельствах мы должны делать то, что можно, то, в чем мы не зависим так сильно от властей: усиливать проповедь, открывать новые центры, развивать общины. И залогом долгосрочного успеха во всех этих сферах является образование вайшнавов, как в духовной сфере, так и в прикладных областях. Без должным образом обученных участников движения Господа Чайтаньи – миссионеров, лидеров, наставников – ни один из проектов не может правильно развиваться. Вайшнавы должны не только хорошо знать священные писания и объяснять их, но и уметь заботиться о своих подопечных, вести их по духовному пути. Поэтому мы приняли решение создать на купленной рядом с Москвой земле всероссийский образовательный центр, который будет готовить таких проповедников и организовывать различные проповеднические программы.  Кроме того, принято решение приобрести здание в Москве для создания храма (общинного центра), в котором будет осуществляться поклонение Шри Шри Даял-Нитай-Шачиcуте.  

Получив опыт строительства большого лайнера, которому пока не суждено было выйти в плаванье, мы поняли, что пока лучше достигать целей нашего Движения на меньших, но надежных и маневренных кораблях. Мы будем развивать проекты, части задуманного большого храма, по отдельности, возможно даже в разных местах. В сложившихся обстоятельствах мы считаем такой подход более гармоничным: программы ориентированные на конкретную аудиторию более эффективны (целевые программы для преданных, для новых людей и т.д.) и легче осуществимы. И когда появится возможность, мы сможем построить замечательный храм для Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы.

Итак, на этом этапе мы создадим Центр образования и проповеди, который будет служить не только московской общине вайшнавов, но и всему российскому ИСККОН, достигая следующих целей:  

1.      Подготовка квалифицированных наставников, проповедников, преподавателей и лидеров.

2.      Систематическое духовное образование для членов общины (в виде тематических ретритов, курсов, тренингов).  

3.      Обучение практике вайшнавов, помощь в совершенствовании садханы с проживанием в образовательном центре (например, для существующих групп духовного общения это возможность одновременного обучения и углубления взаимоотношений).  

4.      Образование для молодых людей в ашраме брахмачари.  

5.      Обучение навыкам проповеди и другим видам практического преданного служения.  

6.      Обучение навыкам социальной жизни вайшнавов (семья, воспитание детей, работа, бизнес, благотворительность и т.д.).  

7.      Обучение здоровой и гармоничной жизни.  

8.      Получение профессионального образования, востребованного (сейчас или в будущем) в нашем движении: наставники, руководители проектов и центров, повара, психологи различных направлений, школьные педагоги и др.

9.      Создание системы среднего образования для детей в рамках общины – создание школы и программы школьного вайшнавского образования.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж, которого лидеры московской ятры попросили возглавлять этот проект, написал детальное обоснование необходимости создания Центра образования в Москве. Этот материал будет доступен для вас в виде презентации.

Вот некоторые выдержки из него:

«Наша основная цель – это помочь самым разным людям, независимо от их материальной квалификации, духовно расти и развиваться. В конце концов, мы должны научить человека тому, как задействовать все в этом мире в служении Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога. Такое обучение возможно только в тесном общении с учителем. Получить бхакти, настроение служения, можно только от того, кто обладает бхакти.

Главная задача будущего центра – воспитать грамотных, квалифицированных и по-настоящему заботливых наставников, хорошо знающих шастры и способных применять их на практике в любых ситуациях нашей жизни. Храмы, школы для детей, проповеднические центры, сельскохозяйственные общины, экологические поселения вайшнавов, харинамы, фестивали, крепкие семьи, счастливые преданные - все это появится в нашем обществе, когда рядом с каждым из вайшнавом – начинающим и уже опытным – будет заботливый духовный наставник, ведущий его по острому, как лезвие бритвы, пути духовной жизни. Когда задача воспитания таких наставников – грихастх и брахмачари – будет решена,  ИСККОН преобразится и превратится в организацию, задуманную Шрилой Прабхупадой – образовательную организацию, способную оказать духовную помощь и поддержку любому человеку на его уровне».

Таким образом, мы просим вас продолжать участвовать в развитии этого проекта в Москве, хотя он и претерпел изменения под влиянием внешних обстоятельств, но суть его осталась неизменной – это проект, в котором каждый может найти свое место и который должен вывести ИСККОН на качественно иной уровень, чтобы помочь всем людям по достоинству оценить удивительное учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, чего так хотел Шрила Прабхупада.  

Участники Регионального совета Московского региона:

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами (представитель GBC в регионе)

Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами

Акинчана Кришна д.

Ангира Муни д.

Враджарену д.

Даяван д.

Доял Чайтанья д.

Нирмал Канти д.

Садху-прия д.

Шри Гоурахари д. (региональный секретарь)

Шьям д.

Ядурадж д.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Замечательно, джай!

----------


## Валентин

> Из рассылки проекта 25.02.2015:


К сожалению, без специального разрешения от государства, даже на собственной земле невозможно официально построить культовое сооружение (храм).
А Индия не поспособствует разве?Обратиться в совет европы,попросить сша о введении новых антироссийских санкций!

----------


## Дамир

> К сожалению, без специального разрешения от государства, даже на собственной земле невозможно официально построить культовое сооружение (храм).
> А Индия не поспособствует разве?Обратиться в совет европы,попросить сша о введении новых антироссийских санкций!


*Разве России кто-то вводил санкции, можете выложить перечень, на что конкретно ?*

----------


## Валентин

http://www.aif.ru/dontknows/actual/1159761
В России не соблюдается закон о свободе совести!Некоторые религиозные организации подвергаются гонениям со стороны властей!Эти религиозные организации периодически подают а европейский суд и выигрывают его,и России периодически присуждают к выплате компенсаций.

----------


## Валентин

И ещё в России сейчас не строят культовые сооружения официально,надо стоить под видом коттеджа на частное лицо или чего нибудь(как во Владивостоке построили),а потом передать.И конечно заручиться мощной поддержкой правозащитников или влиятельных лиц за границей!

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> *Разве России кто-то вводил санкции, можете выложить перечень, на что конкретно ?*


31 июля ввёл санкции против «Сбербанка России», банка ВТБ, «Газпромбанка», «Внешэкономбанка», «Россельхозбанка». Также ввёл эмбарго на импорт и экспорт оружия и подобного материала в Россию; запрет на экспорт товаров двойного назначения и технологий для военного использования в Россию или российским конечным военным пользователям. Обязал экспортёров получать предварительное разрешение компетентных органов государств-членов на экспорт определенных видов энергетического оборудования и технологий в Россию, а также ввёл запрет на поставки в Россию высокотехнологичного оборудования для добычи нефти в Арктике, на глубоководном шельфе и сланцевой нефти[78][79].
12 сентября ввёл ряд санкций[80]:
Запретил организацию долгового финансирования трех топливно-энергетических компаний России: «Роснефти», «Транснефти», «Газпром нефти». Запрещены торговля облигациями этих компаний со сроком обращения свыше 30 дней и участие в организации выпусков таких бумаг.
Ужесточил ограничения на предоставление займов и инвестиционных услуг для пяти российских банков: «Сбербанка России», ВТБ, «Газпромбанка», «Внешэкономбанка», «Россельхозбанка». Запрещена выдача им кредитов сроком более 30 дней, приобретение и торговля их новыми облигациями, акциями и подобными фининструментами сроком обращения более 30 дней.
Запретил организацию долгового финансирования для трех крупнейших оборонных концернов России: «Уралвагонзавода», «Оборонпрома», «Объединённой авиастроительной корпорации».
Включил в санкционный список девять российских оборонных концернов: концерн «Сириус», «Станкоинструмент», «Химкомпозит», концерн «Калашников», Тульский оружейный завод, «Технологии машиностроения», НПО «Высокоточные комплексы», концерн ПВО «Алмаз-Антей» и НПО «Базальт».
Включил в санкционный список 24 человек


Список еще длиннее......

----------


## Дамир

> 31 июля ввёл санкции против «Сбербанка России», банка ВТБ, «Газпромбанка», «Внешэкономбанка», «Россельхозбанка». Также ввёл эмбарго на импорт и экспорт оружия и подобного материала в Россию; запрет на экспорт товаров двойного назначения и технологий для военного использования в Россию или российским конечным военным пользователям. Обязал экспортёров получать предварительное разрешение компетентных органов государств-членов на экспорт определенных видов энергетического оборудования и технологий в Россию, а также ввёл запрет на поставки в Россию высокотехнологичного оборудования для добычи нефти в Арктике, на глубоководном шельфе и сланцевой нефти[78][79].
> 12 сентября ввёл ряд санкций[80]:
> Запретил организацию долгового финансирования трех топливно-энергетических компаний России: «Роснефти», «Транснефти», «Газпром нефти». Запрещены торговля облигациями этих компаний со сроком обращения свыше 30 дней и участие в организации выпусков таких бумаг.
> Ужесточил ограничения на предоставление займов и инвестиционных услуг для пяти российских банков: «Сбербанка России», ВТБ, «Газпромбанка», «Внешэкономбанка», «Россельхозбанка». Запрещена выдача им кредитов сроком более 30 дней, приобретение и торговля их новыми облигациями, акциями и подобными фининструментами сроком обращения более 30 дней.
> Запретил организацию долгового финансирования для трех крупнейших оборонных концернов России: «Уралвагонзавода», «Оборонпрома», «Объединённой авиастроительной корпорации».
> Включил в санкционный список девять российских оборонных концернов: концерн «Сириус», «Станкоинструмент», «Химкомпозит», концерн «Калашников», Тульский оружейный завод, «Технологии машиностроения», НПО «Высокоточные комплексы», концерн ПВО «Алмаз-Антей» и НПО «Базальт».
> Включил в санкционный список 24 человек
> 
> 
> Список еще длиннее......


 :rgunimagu:

----------


## Анджи

> К сожалению, без специального разрешения от государства, даже на собственной земле невозможно официально построить культовое сооружение (храм).


Можно глянуть официальный запрет?


> А Индия не поспособствует разве?Обратиться в совет европы,попросить сша о введении новых антироссийских санкций!


 Не думали уехать из страны?

----------


## Анджи

> http://www.aif.ru/dontknows/actual/1159761
> В России не соблюдается закон о свободе совести!Некоторые религиозные организации подвергаются гонениям со стороны властей!Эти религиозные организации периодически подают а европейский суд и выигрывают его,и России периодически присуждают к выплате компенсаций.


 Можно посмотреть список организаций, которые подвергаются гонениям?

----------


## Анджи

> И ещё в России сейчас не строят культовые сооружения официально,надо стоить под видом коттеджа на частное лицо или чего нибудь(как во Владивостоке построили),а потом передать.


Советую посмотреть информацию о строительстве буддийских храмов в Москве, а потом заявлять, что в России не строят культовых сооружений. 


> И конечно заручиться мощной поддержкой правозащитников или влиятельных лиц за границей!


 "Крепитесь!Россия вас не забудет!Заграница нам поможет!"С

----------


## Владимиир

> К сожалению, без специального разрешения от государства, даже на собственной земле невозможно официально построить культовое сооружение (храм).
> А Индия не поспособствует разве?Обратиться в совет европы,попросить сша о введении новых антироссийских санкций!


Мы живем в период сильного обострения политической обстановки в стране и в мире. И как результат - ограничение прав и свобод граждан. 
Эта напряженность вызвана отсутствием сознания Кришны у большинства политиков всех государств.

Пытаться спекулировать на теме напряженности вредно, бесперспективно и приведет к противоположному результату. Наоборот, следует культивировать положительный образ нашего общества, как возможность и средство улучшить и гармонизировать общественные отношения. Без сознания Кришны никакой социализм, капитализм и прочий "-изм" не приведет общество к процветанию. 
Так получилось, что сейчас, для российских властей, Китай гораздо более влиятельный партнер чем Индия. Индия и так очень сильно помогла нашему обществу, во время судебного процесса на Бгахават-Гитой.

Цель движения сознания Кришны - проповедь, а не борьба с политическими и иными материальными проявлениями невежества.

В целом, мы наблюдаем взвешенную и весьма практичную позицию совета по главному для нас вопросу - строительство храма Кришны.
Хотелось бы пожелать совету выделить максимально возможные ресурсы и внимание на юридическое сопровождение и закрепление любых действий с недвижимым имуществом общества. 
Ну и помощь Кришны в этом вопросе, не лишняя...  Хари бол!!!!

----------


## Валентин

Свидетелей Иеговы незаконно преследуют и нарушают права.Чего стоит постоянный запрет на религиозную литературу под видом экстремистких матариалов(охота на ведьм).Я хоть и не придерживаюсь их учения,но знаю их хорошо,они не более экстремисты чем Кришнаиты.Это всё влиятельные православные в правительстве всем кровь портят.Врятли они позволят построить храм в Москве.

----------


## Анджи

> Свидетелей Иеговы незаконно преследуют и нарушают права.Чего стоит постоянный запрет на религиозную литературу под видом экстремистких матариалов(охота на ведьм).Я хоть и не придерживаюсь их учения,но знаю их хорошо,они не более экстремисты чем Кришнаиты.Это всё влиятельные православные в правительстве всем кровь портят.Врятли они позволят построить храм в Москве.


 Свидетели преследуются по закону, т.к. есть решение суда. ИСККОН в России не запрещали и значит есть шансы построить храм.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

"Бхагавад Гиту" не признали на суде экстремисткой литературой только потому, что пошли серьезные протесты в Индии, а Россия продает Индии оружие на кругленькие суммы... В общем решили, что просто невыгодно ссориться. 
Насчет препятствования строительству храма - вряд ли будет угроза финансовых потерь у чиновников, поэтому тут они могут валять дурака до упора. Увы.
Но шанс конечно всегда остается...

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Можно посмотреть список организаций, которые подвергаются гонениям?


РПЦ.

----------


## Анджи

> РПЦ.


 РПЦ подвергается гонениям у нас в стране? Можете привести пример?

----------


## Анджи

Религиозная организация, подвергшаяся гонению у нас в стране: https://slon.ru/posts/67454

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> К сожалению, без специального разрешения от государства, даже на собственной земле невозможно официально построить культовое сооружение (храм).


На каком основании на своей земле необходимо спрашивать какое то разрешение для постройки культового сооружения?? Если храм никому не мешает, соблюдены все санитарные и прочие условия, НЕТ никакого повода запрещать стройку. Про буддийский храм могу стопроцентно подтвердить. Школа Рангджунг Еше купила участок в Радужном и спокойно, менее чем за год построила там традиционный храм из дерева в 2 этажа, сама туда ездила, видела.И это при том, что учеников там на порядок меньше, чем кришнаитов в Москве и области.

----------


## Амира



----------


## Sharada d.d.

перед Амирой было сообщение о новом законе,позволяющем спецслужбам отнимать любые земли под предлогом гос.необходимости.
это сообщение удалил сам автор или модераторы? за что?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> перед Амирой было сообщение о новом законе,позволяющем спецслужбам отнимать любые земли под предлогом гос.необходимости.
> это сообщение удалил сам автор или модераторы? за что?


Потому что это провокация. 

И напоминаю правила форума:
3.7.8. Неуважительное отношение в адрес администрации портала и форума (в том числе и в личной переписке), пререкания, как и публичное обсуждение действий администрации на форуме. Вопросы, связанные с деятельностью администрации отправляются через личные сообщения непосредственно администраторам или модераторам форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А ролику Амиры 14 лет уже. Всё уже неактуально.

----------


## Шатаварта дас

Неужели всё заглохло. Госвами махарадж сложил с себя полномочия. Лакшми разбежалась в разные стороны.
А властьимущие и иже с ними только и рады.

Что происходит сейчас на этом фронте? Заменил ли кто-то БВГМ? Есть ли хоть какие-то подвижки или все "смиренно" сложили ладошки и сочли это планом Кришны...

Есть хотябы официально или формально фонд строительства храма в столице, какая-то группа преданных, или все сдались и приняли весь этот беспредел, как план Кришны?

----------

